# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  सावधानियां जो रखनी चाहिए आपको हार्ट अटैक के बाद

## Krishna

हार्ट अटैक अनेकों कारणों से हो सकता है पर हम डिस्कस कर रहे हैं उन सावधानियों को जो रखनी चाहिए आपको हार्ट अटैक के बाद  ....

----------


## Krishna

बदलती जीवनशैली, खानपान की गलत आदतें, जरूरत से ज्यादा तनाव और एक्*सरसाइज की कमी के कारण दिल संबंधी रोगों में तेजी से वृद्धि हो रही है। दिल, मांसपेशियों से बना अंग है जो शरीर के विभिन्न अंगों में ब्लड की पम्पिंग करता है। दिल की रक्त प्रवाहित करने वाली धमनियों में जब रूकावट आती है तो उस हिस्से में रक्त का संचार ना होने से मांसपेशियां मरने लगती हैं। जिससे दिल की क्रियाविधि प्रभावित होती है, इसी को हार्ट अटैक कहते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*हार्ट अटैक के बाद*अटैक आने के तुरंत बाद जीभ के नीचे एस्पिरिन की एक गोली रखने से भी जोखिम काफी कम हो सकता है। इसके बाद तुरंत विशेषज्ञ के पास पहुंचाएं क्योंकि हार्ट अटैक के 1-6 घंटों को बहुत महत्वपूर्ण समझा जाता है। यदि शुरूआत के घंटों में समुचित चिकित्सा हो जाती है तो दिल को होने वाले नुकसान को काफी कम किया जा सकता है। रोगी को सपोर्ट दें, लोगों की सलाह पर कोई दवाई न दें। इसके साथ-साथ समय के साथ हार्ट अटैक के लक्षणों में आ रहे अंतर को समझना भी बेहद जरूरी होता है। उदाहरण के लिये सामान्य लोगों से उलट ज्यादातर डायबिटिक लोगों में हार्ट अटैक आने पर सीने में दर्द होने के बजाय सांस फूलने, घबराहट, छाती में भारीपन, चक्कर आना तथा जबड़े में जकड़न जैसे लक्षण दिखाई देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*हार्ट अटैक के इलाज के बाद सावधानी*एक बार हार्ट अटैक झेल चुके हृदय के मरीजों को अत्यन्त सावधानी के साथ अपनी जीवन शैली में ऐसे बदलाव अपनाने चाहिये जिससे दूसरी बार अटैक से बचे रहें। हार्ट अटैक के इलाज के बाद मरीज को कुछ बातों का विशेष ध्यान रखना चाहिए। खासकर दवाइयों को नियमित रूप से लेना जरूरी है। इसके अलावा जिसके कारण उसे हार्ट अटैक हुआ था, उसे नियंत्रित करना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*कोलेस्*ट्रॉल को नियंत्रित करें*कोलेस्ट्रॉल को अपने दिल के करीब न फटकने दें। बढ़े हुए कोलेस्ट्रॉल से दिल से संबंधित बीमारियों का खतरा बना रहता है। इसलिए हाई ब्लड प्रेशर और बढ़े कोलेस्ट्रॉल को नियंत्रित करने के लिए दवाइयों और डाइट पर विशेष ध्यान दीजिए।

----------


## Krishna

.......................

----------


## Krishna

*धूम्रपान से दूरी*जिनको धूम्रपान के कारण हार्ट अटैक हुआ था वो धूम्रपान बिलकुल न करें। रोम के सैन फिलिप्पो नेरी हॉस्पिटल के फ्यूरियो कोलिविच्ची ने अपने शोध में पाया कि दिल का दौरा पड़ने के बाद जो मरीज धूम्रपान फिर से शुरू कर देते हैं उनके साल भर के अंदर मरने का अंदेशा होता है।*जैतून के तेल का इस्*तेमाल*खाने में तेल के इस्तेमाल से ब्लॉकेज तेजी से बढ़ता है, इसलिए तेल कम-से-कम इस्तेमाल करें। वैसे भी, तेल में अपना कोई स्वाद नहीं होता। अगर आपको तेल का इस्*तेमाल करना ही हैं तो जैतून के तेल का प्रयोग करें। जैतून के तेल में फैटी एसिड की प्रचुर मात्रा होती है जो ह्दय रोग का खतरा कम करती है।

----------


## Krishna

*नियंत्रित रखें वजन*मोटापा भी ब्लॉकेज बढ़ा सकता है। इसलिए अपनी उम्र और लंबाई के हिसाब से अपना आदर्श भार पता लगाएं और उस भार को पाने और फिर बनाए रखने के लिए मेहनत करें। बीएमआई 25 से ज्यादा और कमर का माप 34 इंच से ज्यादा नहीं होना चाहिए। 
*शुगर को नियंत्रित रखें*शुगर के रोगियों में धमनियों में रक्त का थक्का बनने की संभावना काफी अधिक होती है। यदि मरीज को शुगर है तो शुगर को नियंत्रित करने वाली दवा लेना बहुत जरूरी होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*ड्राई फूड को शामिल करें*नट्स रक्त वसा पर सकारात्मक प्रभाव डालता है। साथ ही यह हानिकारक कोलेस्ट्रॉल को कम करने में आपकी मदद करते हैं। इसमें विटामिन ई, मैगनीशियम, फाइबर व पोटेशियम आदि होते हैं जो ह्दय के लिए सुरक्षा तत्व का काम करते हैं। 


हार्ट अटैक के बाद इन सब बातों को ख्*याल रख कर और तली-भूनी चीजों और नमक का कम सेवन, नियमित रूप से आधे घंटे तक वॉक, योग व व्यायाम और भोजन में रेशेदार चीजों को शामिल आप आसानी से दूसरी बार आने वाले अटैक के खतरे से बचे रह सकते हैं।

----------

